# Captcha is Awful - Get Rid of It!



## Tragos (Sep 4, 2016)

I've deactivated my account and will not be using the site until that awful thing is gone.  Google, the company that makes them, is evil, and I am beginning to think that about IMVU.

They are impossible to complete, and there are plenty of other measures that can be taken to prevent fraudulent log-ins.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 4, 2016)

From what I remember, they certainly don't compare with Steam's captcha system. When I was creating my account, it literally took a solid 20 minutes to get it "right".


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 5, 2016)

Granted the Captcha system is a pain to use, but realistically what alternative do we have for login "security"?
@Tetrachroma Which took you 20 mins to get right? Steam's one or FA's one?


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 5, 2016)

Tragos said:


> I've deactivated my account and will not be using the site until that awful thing is gone.  Google, the company that makes them, is evil, and I am beginning to think that about IMVU.


reCaptcha is actively used for recognising and tagging things like unreadable-by-machine text, house number plates, various images - it plays a pretty big role into improving image search, making online maps more precise, restoring poorly printed documents in digital form, and several other things. It's also highly secured and near-uncrackable by automatic means. So, it's a win-win for everybody, I fail to see how Google is "evil" with it or something, and why FA should get rid of it.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 5, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> @Tetrachroma Which took you 20 mins to get right? Steam's one or FA's one?


Steam's


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 5, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Steam's


Ah I get you now.


----------



## Tragos (Sep 5, 2016)

You sound like a sales rep from Google.



nerdbat said:


> reCaptcha is actively used for recognising and tagging things like unreadable-by-machine text, house number plates, various images - it plays a pretty big role into improving image search, making online maps more precise, restoring poorly printed documents in digital form, and several other things. It's also highly secured and near-uncrackable by automatic means. So, it's a win-win for everybody, I fail to see how Google is "evil" with it or something, and why FA should get rid of it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2016)

Tragos said:


> I've deactivated my account and will not be using the site until that awful thing is gone.  Google, the company that makes them, is evil, and I am beginning to think that about IMVU.
> 
> They are impossible to complete, and there are plenty of other measures that can be taken to prevent fraudulent log-ins.


I am not a fan of Google, but ReCaptcha works and is efficient at what it does.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 7, 2016)

Dragoneer said:


> I am not a fan of Google, but ReCaptcha works and is efficient at what it does.


It may be a slight tangent from the original discussion, but couldn't it also be implemented here to stall bots from registering? Since the "FunCaptcha" seems to be pretty adept at letting them through currently.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> It may be a slight tangent from the original discussion, but couldn't it also be implemented here to stall bots from registering? Since the "FunCaptcha" seems to be pretty adept at letting them through currently.


I plan on making some changes to stop them. Unfortunately, they may not be bots posting, but people farmed out to spam links.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 7, 2016)

Dragoneer said:


> I plan on making some changes to stop them. Unfortunately, they may not be bots posting, but people farmed out to spam links.


Did you try IP-banning?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Did you try IP-banning?


IP banning is fairly ineffective, especially when they can proxy them easily.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 7, 2016)

Dragoneer said:


> IP banning is fairly ineffective, especially when they can proxy them easily.


Oh, right. Frick.


----------



## darien (Sep 7, 2016)

Tragos said:


> I've deactivated my account and will not be using the site until that awful thing is gone.  Google, the company that makes them, is evil, and I am beginning to think that about IMVU.
> 
> They are impossible to complete, and there are plenty of other measures that can be taken to prevent fraudulent log-ins.



I've not had any problems with ReCaptcha what-so-ever. While there are a number of things on FA/FAF that could use attention and improvement- IMHO the current captcha system is not one of them. I feel I should also note that I certainly much prefer it to spambots running rampant. As your argument against it seems to be more socio-political than rational, and you've thus far done nothing to support your argument other than throw around comments like "You sound like a sales rep from Google." I can't get behind it, and I don't suspect many others will.

With that in mind, I wish you farewell.


----------

